# Peugeot Autocruise StarSpirit - Replate 3.4 to 3.5 Tonnes?



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

I recently acquired an AC Star Spirit on a Peugeot Boxer 2.2 HDi with a 3.4 Gross Weight Limit. 3.4 T seems an odd limit. Beside that an extra 100 kg would be very helpful to us and of course it would not incur any age-related driving licence upgrade hassle.

Does anyone know if this Peugeot Boxer can be re-plated from 3.4 to 3.5 Tonnes?

If so would you please tell me how do I go about it ... and at what it is likely to cost?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We have just replated our Autotrail Excel from 3300Kg to 3500Kg.
Straitforward paperwork which SvTech at Leyland will do for you, their phone number is 01772 621800.
They are very helful and will explain the procedure over the phone.

It took less than 2 weeks and cost £280

Hope this helps Cheers Sid


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Replating*

Good afternoon Sid

Many thanks indeed for your reply and advice on how to go about replating my waggon and your costs.

They must be busy bunnies over there in Lancashire but I guess I just have to be patient and hope it all goes smoothly for me too.

Power to your arm sir


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I replated mine to 3700kg recently with the help of Dunlop air suspension. SVtech gave me the option of going from the original 3300 to 3500 or 3700. You don't say what year your van is? but if you only want 3500 it's quite simple as quoted above £240plus vat 280 speak to Steve Heap


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Replating Star Spirit 3.4 to 35. Tonnes*

Thank you for the response Techno100.

Gareth at SvTech informed me that I could replate my Star Spirit from 3.4 to 3.65 Tonnes but I opted for 3.5.

In truth going over 3.5 T would mean me having to reactivate my licence to drive up to 7.5T which I thoughtlessly didn't retain when I did my first over 70 licence renewal. That would be a bit of a hassle and it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like yours is an X250 chassis notably a swift built Autocruise


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening Techno100

The 'model' in the V5 is Boxer 330 MX MWB HDi.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening Techno100

The 'model' in the V5 is Boxer 330 LX MWB HDi.


----------

